# Coffee beans



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if it is easy to get hold of unroasted coffee beans (green) in Dubai?

Thanks


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Try this. http://www.rawcoffeecompany.com/Joomla/. I don't know if they are still doing business in Dubai. 

There is also Orbis Coffee Roastery which I'm sure are still around. They supply to the hotels and they will do your own blend. Depending on how much you order I believe they will deliver to you.​


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Raw Coffee is where I get my roast from, they are based near the Garden Centre on SZR, really good service and fine coffee!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Raw Coffee is where I get my roast from, they are based near the Garden Centre on SZR, really good service and fine coffee!


I'm going to take your word on that and head over there. 

I pretty much gave up on finding a good coffee bean/blend and fell back on Starbucks. Lately they seem to run out and there is quite a gap in between stocking up.

Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Gotta have some proper decent coffee to function properly


----------

